# [Feature][ROM][4.3] Active Display



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

The ChameleonOS team is proud to present to you our latest addition to the growing list of features. Please give a warm welcome to the new *active display* feature. With active display your device can turn on when new notifications arrive and display that information to you on the screen. There is no need to turn your device on every time you hear that distinctive notification sound. Your notifications are right where you need them without all the clutter and free from other distractions. If your device has a proximity sensor, which most touch screen phones have, you are in luck. Active display will not turn on if it detects something close to this sensor. So if you have your phone stashed away in your pocket or bag, don't worry, it won't turn the display on and waste your battery. And as an added bonus we've included an option to turn on *pocket mode. *When this is enabled active display will turn on your screen and display your current notifications instantly, provided you have any pending notifications.

*Features*
Instantly turns the device screen on and displays notifications as they arrive
Up to 8 notifications displayed in a horizontal strip that can be viewed by touching the notification icon
Short notification description can be displayed around the outside of the center ring
Touch the center ring notification to view the full notification
Unlock the device, open the app for the current notification or dismiss the current notification
Set a re-display time to have active display remind you of your pending notifications
Adjustable brightness level for when active display turns the screen on
Pocket mode which allows active display to turn on once you remove the device from your pocket or bag
*Video Demonstration:*




* Active display will be merged into our github repos shortly and will be included in the upcoming nightly builds thereafter.

website: http://www.chameleonos.org
forums: http://forums.chameleonos.org
github: https://github.com/ChameleonOS
code review: http://review.chameleonos.org


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

Now for the important stuff that developers may be interested in. Since ChameleonOS is an open source project this feature is available for other developers to pick and incorporate into other ROMs. If you want to incorporate this you'll need to grab a few commits from our frameworks base and Settings projects.

From android_frameworks_base you'll want to pick the following commits:
0e846d1a210f9ac937689ac6fa6052decd6090bd
504a3365f429d1f9b3af4b6f4b33196623b82326
4d79213fa35bf68762d3335bcc4d89991b701338
And from Settings you'll want to pick these commits:
0e508d62622c403ab99655a1eb7e14b3fcaa18d8
8ab78d4d79bf124bda5b78dc2bdf9e44df25c2e2
*Note: ChameleonOS started out by using CyanogenMod as a base so some dependencies may exist which would need to be resolved when incorporating this into other ROMs. Feel free to contact me if you encounter any problems and you can't figure out the resolution. Also, this is not a lock screen replacement. It is built as an overlay in SystemUI and will work with your existing lockscreen. If you just have the simple slide lock enabled it will automatically unlock the device otherwise a password is required to proceed past the active display (for obvious reasons )

There is more to come but those are the first set of commits that will get you going with adding this feature. I currently have a couple of patches on our gerrit server, one of which adds the ability to invert the display in bright light situations, such as being outdoors in direct sunlight.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this available to download?


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> Is this available to download?


We currently have ROMs available at http://goo.im/devs/ChameleonOS/roms. People are still working on bringing up 4.3 onto their devices but we do have a few already officially supported. Anything built after 9/18/2013 will have this feature included.


----------



## TheDragon (Apr 12, 2012)

Would so love to try this rom on TORO but its beyond broken. Latest 2 builds I tried were honestly unusable. No data, AOSP keyboard crashed constantly, any settings that was applied it crashed, even no root even after manually installing things to fix them. 

Update: even Grouper does not work right... *sigh*


----------

